# uso dell'it



## Giuzzo

Volevo un chiaramento riguardo all'uso della forma it. Faccio un esempio la frase "Has he gone to the sea?" traduce "è andato al mare?" ma un frase del tipo "is it him who went to the sea" traduce "è lui che è andato al mare?"? Thanks.


----------



## underhouse

Giuzzo said:


> Volevo un chiaramento riguardo all'uso della forma it. Faccio un esempio la frase "Has he gone to the sea?" traduce "è andato al mare?" ma un frase del tipo "is it him who went to the sea" traduce "è lui che è andato al mare?"? thx


----------



## Hockey13

Giuzzo said:


> Volevo un chiaramento riguardo all'uso della forma it. Faccio un esempio la frase "Has he gone to the sea?" traduce "è andato al mare?" ma un frase del tipo "is it him who went to the sea" traduce "è lui che è andato al mare?"? thx



Direi:

Is it *he* who went to the sea?

Non posso chiaramente spiegarti il perché. C'è *he* perché è il soggetto del verbo "went," ma l'it...non lo so perché


----------



## Giuzzo

Ma scusa non ha senso perchè la frase in risposta sarebbe "yes it's him who went to the sea" ovvero "si è lui che è andato al mare" ma il soggetto non è "lui" quindi si usa him .


----------



## Hockey13

Giuzzo said:


> Ma scusa non ha senso perchè la frase in risposta sarebbe "yes it's him who went to the sea" ovvero "si è lui che è andato al mare" ma il soggetto non è "lui" quindi si usa him .



Forse ho sbagliato...Ma a me sembra meglio con "he."


----------



## Giuzzo

Per esempio se io dico "Who is it?" "Chi è?" in risposta te usi "It's me" "It's us" "it's him",lo stesso per quel tipo di frase.


----------



## paolar

Secondo me è giusto "It's him who went....." :
"it" è il soggetto *impersonale *della frase,
"him" il suo legittimo *complemento oggetto*.
Si tratta di una normale costruzione impersonale.


----------



## Giuzzo

Infatti


----------



## Hockey13

I think the issue here is that I am so unused to this prasing. It makes no sense to me to say "It's him who went..." because we would *never* say that. We would say "*He* is the one who went..."


----------



## elroy

"It is he who went" is correct!

What doesn't make sense is using Italian grammar to derive rules about English grammar. 

In English, the predicative nominative (a complement following a linking verb) must be in the nominative case. In this sentence, "is" is a linking verb and "he" is a predicate nominative. In spoken language, you will here "it is him" in certain contexts but that is not considered correct in formal English.

Regarding "it," it is an impersonal subject or a "dummy subject." We use it in English because every sentence/clause (except for imperatives) must have an explicit subject, so "it" is used as a "filler." 

I agree with Hockey that "it is he/him who went..." would not be used in colloquial English. "It is he who went..." sounds poetic and elevated; "it is him who went..." just sounds off. The normal, idiomatic rendition of the Italian sentence is, as Hockey said, "He is the one who went...".


----------



## TrentinaNE

paolar said:


> Secondo me è giusto "It's him who went.....".


Mi dispiace, ma sei sbagliato.  Si dice "It is he..." perche' con il verbo essere (to be) non c'è un oggetto.  Non so il termine il italiano, però in inglese lo si chiama _predicate nominative_.  It is he = he is it. 

Elisabetta


----------



## paolar

TrentinaNE said:


> Mi dispiace, ma sei sbagliato. Si dice "It is he..." perche' con il verbo essere (to be) non c'è un oggetto. Non so il termine il italiano, però in inglese lo si chiama _predicate nominative_. It is he = he is it.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Hai ragione Elisabetta, *he *è un *predicato nominale* (predicate nominative) e in quanto tale deve rimanere nello stesso caso del soggetto (nominativo, per usare un termine della grammatica latina). I miei ricordi di grammatica italiana a volte si inceppano.
Comunque è meglio *He is the one who went ,* sei d'accordo anche tu?


----------



## TrentinaNE

paolar said:


> Comunque è meglio *He is the one who went ,* sei d'accordo anche tu?


Dipende dal contesto, però di solito direi che questa forma suona più naturale, come hanno detto Elroy e Brian.  

Elisabetta


----------



## virgilio

Giuzzo,
                   Hai scritto:" la frase in risposta sarebbe "yes it's him who went to the sea" ovvero "si è lui che è andato al mare" ma il soggetto non è "lui" quindi si usa him". 
Non importa particolarmente che si usi sia "he" che "him" in questo caso. La differenza è che "him" suona - ma non lo è - meno corretto di "he". Dal punto di vista della sintattica tutt'e due sono corretti.

Ma non si potrebbe dire in italiano:
"è stato lui ad andare al mare" in un tale contesto. ?

Virgilio


----------



## Giuzzo

Grazie per tutte le risposte, anche io so che si deve usare "He is the one who went..." però volevo una traduzione di quella frase specifica e tirando le conclusioni mi pare che siano giusti entrambi sia he\him o no?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Giuzzo said:


> tirando le conclusioni mi pare che siano giusti entrambi sia he\him o no?


Assolutamente, no.  È coretto usare solamente "he" in questa costruzione per la ragione che ho spiegato sopra.  Purtroppo non sono affatto d'accordo con virgilio in questo caso.  Puoi leggere più qui sotto il titolo *Pronouns in the Predicate Nominative*.

Ciao,
Elisabetta


----------



## Einstein

Sono d'accordo che "he" è più corretto in un contesto formale, anche se è spesso sostituito da "him", che non suona male.
Mi piace la spiegazione di Elroy.


----------



## little_philosopher

*C*iao!
*P*iccola finezza.
*U*n italiano però non direbbe mai "è stato lui ad andare al mare" perchè "è stato lui" sì usa più per qualcosa di sbagliato che è stato fatto, ma non avrebbe dovuto essere fatto, come per dare la colpa a qualcuno. Esempio: "è stato lui a rompere il vaso". Penso che la traduzione più corretta sia "è lui che è andato al mare" come diceva Giuzzo all'inizio. Tra l'altro anche qui si usa "lui" e non "egli", quindi rispecchia in maniera perfettamente letterale "him" (e non "he")


----------



## MünchnerFax

little_philosopher said:


> Tra l'altro anche qui si usa "lui" e non "egli", quindi rispecchia in maniera perfettamente letterale "him" (e non "he")


Sì, più che altro però in italiano si usa _lui_ anche (se non solamente) perché _egli _è più morto che vivo. Il paragone con l'inglese è quindi un po' forzato.

(PS Benvenuta.  )


----------



## little_philosopher

Ciao!
Chiedo nuovamente scusa per le maiuscole!
Sì in effetti "egli" è più morto che vivo, ma teoricamente usare "lui" come soggetto è sbagliato. Almeno il mio professore di italiano si dannava per farcelo entrare in testa..


Grazie del benvenuto!


----------



## Giuzzo

Ah ok quindi si deve usare "he", allora perchè quando uno risponde alla domanda "Who is it?" usa "It's me"?


----------



## Hockey13

Giuzzo said:


> Ah ok quindi si deve usare "he", allora perchè quando uno risponde alla domanda "Who is it?" usa "It's me"?



Ottima domanda, ma questa espressione è semplicemente un "set phrase." *It is I* suona molto antico per qualche ragione. Perché non c'è mai una ragione per dire questa frase nella lingua formale viene sempre detta così.


----------



## Giuzzo

Ma davvero non è corretto scrivere "Who are u seeing" ?


----------



## Hockey13

Giuzzo said:


> Ma davvero non è corretto scrivere "Who are *you* seeing" ?



Ma perché no?


----------



## Giuzzo

Nel link che mi ha mandato Elisabetta dice che la forma corretta è "Whom are you seeing?"


----------



## Hockey13

Giuzzo said:


> Nel link che mi ha mandato Elisabetta dice che la forma corretta è "Whom are you seeing?"



Sì, questa forma è più corretta, ma generalmente si usa "Who are you seeing?" Con l'esempio che c'hai dato non c'è una "set phrase." Dipende molto dall'espressione che usi.

Veramente con verbi più formale "whom" suona più corretta:

Whom are you see*k*ing?


----------



## Giuzzo

Ah ok grazie.


----------



## elroy

It's important to emphasize the fact that there is a difference between what is formally correct and the way people speak on an everyday basis.  "It is me" is, as Hockey said, acceptable in colloquial English, but in writing I always use "it is I." 

By the way, in Italian, is "lui" in "è stato lui" considered the "soggetto"?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Giuzzo said:


> Ah ok quindi si deve usare "he", allora perchè quando uno risponde alla domanda "Who is it?" usa "It's me"?


Because some people got it into their heads that the proper use of "I" in this context sounds snotty or fastidious.     As elroy wrote, there are different standards for written and spoken language.

Ciao,
Elisabetta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elroy said:


> By the way, in Italian, is "lui" in "è stato lui" considered the "soggetto"?



Yes, in fact you say:

E' stato *lui*.
Sei stato *tu*. (and not sei stato *te*)


----------



## virgilio

Trentina,
            Your wrote:"As elroy wrote, there are different standards for written and spoken language."
 Do you therefore argue that the written language is correct while the spoken language is open to error? If so, on what criteria, pray?
Surely the syntax of a sentence is sound, if the sentence can be understoood. Are we not in danger of confusing syntax with style?

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------

